# ok once again what do i have



## cowboycary (May 22, 2011)

the green one has  ind cooper & allsopp ltd on it,the seam dose not go to the lip and it has inner threads. ok clear on has( the home brewery daybrook) it also has inner threads.


----------



## cowboycary (May 22, 2011)

allsopp


----------



## cowboycary (May 22, 2011)

allsopp   inner threads


----------



## cowboycary (May 22, 2011)

daybrook


----------



## cowboycary (May 22, 2011)

daybrook also inner threads


----------



## RED Matthews (May 22, 2011)

Hi,  Nice bottles,  my first reaction is probably English.  After that said, we would need to see pictures of the bottoms of the bottles.  Good bottles to study because we don't get a lot of them to study.  RED Matthews


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 23, 2011)

certainly english. the green one is machine made and clear/ aqua most likely made around 1920 even though it is an applied top. englands bottles are mostly hand blown till the 20's from what ive seen and the codd and internal threads even later. i have a home brewery codd bottle from daybrook as well. most like both very common english bottles lucky to bring more than $10.00 each. on the other hand if you find internal threaded or codds from the U.S. you are looking at top dollar in most cases.  please dont be discouraged by the low value for they do display  nicely.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2011)

Hello again cowboycary;  I decided I would like to purchase the clear glass one.  Please pm me.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Hey Cary,

 The green one should read "Ind Coope & Allsopp Ltd." It would appear that it is post 1934. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Samuel Allsopp and Sons Ltd.
 Based in the High Street of Burton-on-Trent, the history of this company can be traced back to the 1740's. Samuel Allsopp acquired the brewery in 1807. A new brewery and offices were constructed in 1859-60 close to the railway station. Throughout the 19th century Allsopp's brewing business was second only to Bass in size. The new brewery site alone stretched between Station Street and Horninglow Street. They retained the original brewery in High Street, built a large maltings at Shobnall and numerous premises elsewhere. Samuel Allsopp was the first to export Burton Pale Ale to India in 1822. By 1890 their output had reached 460,000 barrels and they had a workforce of 1,750. However, the 20th century was not so favourable for the company and they went into receivership in 1913. Allsopp's was eventually merged with the neighbouring Ind Coope & Co.Ltd. to form Ind Coope & Allsopp Ltd. The offices of the new brewery were later used as the headquarters of Punch Taverns and the Spirit Group." 









 "Ind-Coope
 Though not strictly a Midlands brewery, Ind Coope has to be included because of its association with Burton-on-Trent. The photograph below shows the company's four maltings that stood next to the main railway lines close to the railway station. Ind Coope initially owned the Star Brewery that was founded by George Cardon in 1709 at Romford, Essex. The brewery was acquired by Edward Ind and J.Grosvenor C.E.Coope in 1799. They opened a brewery in Burton-on-Trent in 1856. Indeed, that was the first instance of a London brewer opening an establishment in Burton to take advantage of the Staffordshire town's famed water. Part of their 19th century brewery still stands, including the water tower. In 1934 Ind Coope merged with their next door neighbours at Burton and traded as Ind Coope and Allsopp Ltd. Merging with Ansell's Brewery and Tetley Walker in 1961 to form Allied Breweries. Ind Coope is part of the Carlsberg Tetley Group." 







From.

 Cary, pay attention to the fine print on the above label images.









 "ALLSOPP'S BREWERY

 The origins of Allsoppâ€™s brewery and its trademark â€œred handâ€ date back to the 1740s when Benjamin Wilson, an innkeeper/brewer of Burton upon Trent in England, brewed beer for his own premises and sold some to other innkeepers. Over the next 60 years, Wilson and his son and successor, Benjamin Jr. grew the business and became the town's leading brewery. Around 1800, Benjamin Jr. brought his nephew, Samuel Allsopp, into the business and then in 1807, following a downturn in trade resulting from the Napoleonic blockade, sold his brewery to Allsopp for 7,000 pounds.

 At first, Allsopp struggled to replace the sales he lost in the Baltic as part of the Napoleonic blockade with increased trade in his homeland of England. In 1822, after successfully copying the India Pale Ale of Hodgson, a London brewer, business started to improve.

 By 1876 Samuel Allsopp & Sons had expanded to become the second largest brewer in England -- brewing over 260 million pints per year. However, by 1900 the future of the brewery became very shaky and Samuel began to look for new business alternatives to strengthen his brewery.  In 1934, a merger between Ind Coope, Ltd. and Samuel Allsopp & Sons saw the birth of Ind Coope & Allsopp Ltd. The company name was changed to Allied Breweries in 1961 when the London firm of Taylor Walker and Co Ltd joined forces with Ind Coope & Allsopp, Ltd." From.




From.

 ***********************************************************************





 "Home Brewery trademark"

 "Nottinghamshire breweries - 
 Home Brewery, Daybrook

 The gates of Home Brewery are now permanently closed!		Continuing the tour of Nottinghamshire's past greats we now move on to Daybrook where we take a look at the now deceased Home Brewery.

 Founded in 1875 the Daybrook Brewery, famous for its gated frontage and â€˜beer matâ€™ trademark bearing local legend Robin Hood firing his arrow, remained independent until sold by the family owners to Scottish & Newcastle (S&N), one of the National Brewers, in 1986..." From.

 "In 1870 Home Brewery began business along with the Daybrook Laundry was started by the two Robinson brothers sadly after over 100 yrs the Home brewery was bought by a large brewing conglomerate which eventually closed down Home Brewery  1997. Fortunately Daybrook Laundry has survived the years apart from a slight name change to Daybrook Linen Services.

 The general working conditions were very poor as were the living conditions.  In fact during the 19th century it was reported that the brook that ran through the village, in areas ran underground, and at the entrances the stench was unbelievable, the areas at the side of the lanes had large amounts of dung and drainage from the many pig sty's ran down the streets and lanes and into the brook, water for drinking and washing was extracted from this brook and also from wells such as the one in the Cross Keys public house which can still be seen inside the main bar.  Water contamination was inevitable and the population of Arnold did suffer with many illnesses it should be noted that Arnold was no different to many other villages that were making the transition from a village to a town.  The reasons being the infrastructure was not suitable for the sudden increase in population.

 Some of Arnolds buildings are still of great interest in fact the Home Breweries building is to be preserved albeit now to be used for a big shopping store." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

















 "Nottinghamshire - Daybrook, Mansfield Road: Home Brewery Co Ltd (closed 1996)

 Home Brewery Co Ltd, Mansfield Road, Daybrook, Notts. Registered in August 1890 to acquire the business formerly owned by John Robinson. Acquired by Scottish & Newcastle Breweries in July 1986 with 447 tied houses. The brewery was closed in 1996. Most of the site has been redeveloped as a supermarket, but the 1930s-1940s office block fronting Mansfield Road is retained...Ray Teece provides the (above) images, taken in May 2008" From.






































 As you can see there's quite a bit of surviving memory of Home Ales. Above images are all all from The Brewery History Society.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 24, 2011)

Wow, I was surprised that there were ABM inside threads but that was great surf.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2011)

Hi cowseatmaize;  I knew that there were ABM internal threads because I had some information on the mechanism that turned the plunger as it went into the up position.  I don't have a clue as to where it is, though.  I know it is on a shelf in our 
 Fiber Magee's closet down stairs.  I have a good thirty books and note books on that shelf for all kinds of ABMachines.

 Maybe someone else has some information.  RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 24, 2011)

> Fiber Magee's closet down stairs


Thanks Red, just letting you know that wasn't wasted on me. I'll bet it was way over the heads of some folk here though.[][]


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## cowboycary (May 29, 2011)

Yep right over mine and still goin[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (May 29, 2011)

Now I'm thirsty for beer! Trying to save the 6 pack in the fridge for tomorrow.....


----------

